
What Happens to Markets When You Print Trillions of Dollars - lobo_tuerto
https://medium.com/concoda/this-is-what-happens-to-markets-when-you-print-trillions-of-dollars-615574dac796
======
tylerd22
The economics field is not very well developed. It's a social science where
experiments can't be reproduced.

The intuitive answer to the title is that the PRICE of dollars goes down. But
that may not be the case. It depends on where the money goes. Perhaps it all
goes into securitites or btc thus increase the price of those assets.

------
simonblack
Sooner or later you find yourself too far down the Zimbabwe Highway to do a
U-turn.

